
Going underground: A man who tried living as a badger, a deer, and a fox - oska
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/jan/23/going-underground-meet-man-lived-as-animal-charles-foster
======
solipsism
_in living the life we normally live, we are living a life that isn’t natural.
And in order to be properly human, we’ve got to be properly animal._

I wonder why he wants to act like non-human animals. It seems perverse to call
that natural. You'd think he'd get more out of trying to live as a Paleolithic
human. It would certainly be more natural. And he'd certainly be more
successful at it.

------
herbig
"Enjoy isn’t the word. But I could feel a lot of toxins were being washed
out."

This reminded me of a Reddit thread today about "Which persistent
misconception/myth annoys you the most?" where one of the top comments was
"Removing toxins from the body". Whether he's using the term metaphorically or
not, it still sounds ridiculous to me.

His whole story sounds ridiculous. I fully get wanting to connect more with
nature. Living off the grid, spending more time away from technology, that all
really resonates with me.

But living on all fours as an animal in a way that the human body wasn't meant
to experience or endure? The guy is either full of shit or insane in a way
that isn't even useful to discuss.

The article ends with a link to his book, which is sold on The Guardian
bookshop.

